# Is there a resemblance here?



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mark says this dog looks like Riley

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [13] :: PATRICK'S RED BABY

I said,"Baby, just because they have the same stupid look on their face doesn't make it Riley's ansestor....re re just runs in the pitbull genes and they all look like that." LOL!!!!!!!!! Mark is silly! xDDDDDDDDDD 
______________________________________________

thought I'd share xD
I personally don't see it.

















this looks more like Riley. xD is there a resemblance here?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha Lovin it


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha Lovin it


I was trying to find a fake funny pedigree to post just for laughs here but I seen that dog and was like...Oh gosh....that is RILEY SO RIGHT!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha gotta love the goofy dogs I call Dosia my dingus all the time


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha gotta love the goofy dogs I call Dosia my dingus all the time


well we call Rys: [email protected] Riley. sorry if that offends


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think out of Helena and I... I am the odd one... LOL I think some times she is actually rolling her eyes at me...


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

LOL, that is funny


----------

